# Samick Sage or Samick Polaris



## fakewings (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been looking for a good bow that looks good, and also shoots well with great accuracy. I've looked at both the Samick Sage and the Samick Polaris and have no idea which one to choose. I want it to be durable as well. Something that competes with the more expensive bows, just not for the cost. I plan on getting a 62" 35 pound bow. I'm also a woman with rather small hands, and have heard that women enjoy shooting the Samick Sage. I went to an archery store near where I live and they suggested the Samick Polaris because it was cheap. I just don't know which bow is better, or which one would be better for me. I've been using a regular traditional recurve bow I have borrowed from a friend, but I am looking to purchase my own. If you could please post suggestions I would be very grateful.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

You could try both, but, the Sage is a smaller grip than the Polaris...you might do better with the Sage.
Both are great bows, one of my brothers has a Polaris which is a good shootin bow, but the Sage may fit your hand better.


----------



## fakewings (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I had read great reviews on the Sage which is why I began to consider it. The things I am concerned with are definitely speed and accuracy, so I'm still a bit confused as to which one would be the best for me. Though I do like that the Sage has a smaller grip.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I dont know your draw length, but unless you draw over 28 inches, the Sage would work fine. The Sage is referred to as a starter bow ,but IMO ,it is one of the best shooting recurves I've shot. Remember, the advice I gave you is strictly my opinion, and not knowing more details about your draw length ,the Sage should be fine. The Polaris is a good shooting bow but the grip is a little larger as I recall.


----------



## fakewings (Dec 2, 2011)

35# is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

How long is your draw length?


----------



## fakewings (Dec 2, 2011)

62"


----------



## fakewings (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure its 62" anyways


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

No, what is your draw length...how far to you pull the arrow?


----------



## fakewings (Dec 2, 2011)

Full draw length sorry.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

fakewings, my 30# samick sage arrived 10 days ago. i shoot timbers and am very happy with it. also, i am a woman with a 25 inch draw length and i like the grip. it isn't as bulky as many are for smaller hands. cant comment on the polaris as i haven't tried one. i also shoot barebow compound and unsighted target recurve. this is my first
go at trad.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Curve1 said:


> No, what is your draw length...how far to you pull the arrow?



Fakewigs, 

Roughly speaking, when you're at full draw what is the length from the front of the bow to the arrow nock? 

Your arrow will need to be a bit longer to overhang the bow.


----------



## Treeman732 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have both bows, both are good shooting bows. I think the Sage grip is slightly better than the Polaris, but they are similar. You can't go wrong either way. It might be a good idea to call Lancaster archery and have them help you.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

If a person has small hands, go with the Sage.


----------

